# Fire 8.9 Deregistered overnight



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Last night both the Fires my DH and I own deregistered overnight (both were registered to different Amazon accounts) and of course the devices were wiped clean.  We both re-registered our devices our devices this a.m. and I changed the password on my Amazon account as a precaution.  When I called Kindle customer services the first thing I heard was a message about the Fire HD8.9 being deregistered and how to re-register it.  Obviously there was a problem on Amazon's end.  Did anyone else have a similar issue?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, that happened to me too.

I don't know when, because I use my newer Fire now, but after I read your post I checked on 'manage your contents and devices' and it was gone. So I charged it up and it was unregistered and all the content gone. 

I'm in the UK so it seems to be a worldwide thing. I wonder if _every_ Fire 8.9 _everywhere_ has been deregistered? I wouldn't care to be answering the phone on Amazon customer services today ....


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Same here. I still use mine regularly. My first clue was when I turned it on, the device name in the upper left corner was "My Kindle" not the name I had given it. 

I had recently done a factory reset to cure its agonizingly slow behavior, so I didn't have a whole lot of content on it when it got wiped last night/this morning. Still, I can't help recalling the discussions about what happens to all of our books, magazines, music, etc. when Amazon no longer is (not likely to be a concern in my lifetime).


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I lost all my bookmarks, they are TOTALLY wiped out! I am so irritated by this.   Due to the message when I called KCS, it is an Amazon problem.  But that doesn't help me with all bookmarked orders I had for my goldwork metal threads etc.  It took me a dozen hours to create those orders with five different websites!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that's weird.

Just for grins I fired up my HD8 -- one of the newer ones.  No issues with it but I see that sometime lately it's updated the OS to 5.1.2 -- which will now let one put audio books on an installed SD card.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....

Mine HDX8.9 is still registered, but it hasn't been powered up in awhile.  Doing that now....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Fire was still registered when it finally booted up.  Maybe it was powered down to miss the excitement...


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My Fire was still registered when it finally booted up. Maybe it was powered down to miss the excitement...


You mentioned you have a HDX 8.9. The problem appears to involve the HD 8.9


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, thanks.  Good for me, then, but not so good for the HD8.9 folks!  

Betsy


----------



## rtip10 (Jun 12, 2012)

I was at the gym and was watching a video.  When I finished and closed the video. everything was gone. Found that during my workout, my Fire HD8.9 had deregistered.  It took me a couple of minutes for that to sink in.  Then, I re-registered to my account and most everything returned. Good tyo know I wasn't alone.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got an email about this from Amazon. The problem was apparently caused when the latest software update downloaded.

They've given me a £5 promotional credit for any trouble it's caused. Luckily for me I copied all the stuff on there I wanted to keep when I bought my Fire HD8, but others won't have been so lucky.


----------

